# "Service Berry" results



## Mr. Peet (Apr 30, 2015)

Turns out the "Service berry" I was so proud of to share after milling, was loaded with heavy, deep, spiral checks, some to the pith. Needless to say, the sawyer stopped after one pass for fear it would pop on his band mill. I picked up the half log and bolt, brought them home, and tried salvaging something. Below is what I got from a 22" inch chunk. One piece is 2" x 1.5" inches, then 1.75" squared, then 1.5" squared and then the rest are 1.25" inch squared. Pic one is natural and pic two shows a wet end. See the damned checks. Not shown are a few pen blanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## phinds (May 1, 2015)

Damned shame about the checks. Nothing even big enough for samples (unless segmented) huh? Too bad.


----------

